# anyone ride 2012 fuji cross?



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

My old man is looking to replace his cx bike that he bent crashing in a race (brick wall). I am picking up a fuji cross 2.0 for him to try out tomorrow... anyone have any insight?

How are those continental tires that come stock on it?


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

its a great bike for the price. Not sure about the tires, probably fine. Ive had 4 Fuji crosses the last decade. The frame on the 2012 is a nice improvement with flat underside of top tube. The head tube is taller which i like too.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I have an older Fuji cross pro and love it. it'll be a good bike.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think this years Fuji cross bikes look much better than they did last year. I am really digging the 2.0


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, i picked it up for my old man. Pretty decent group set , 105 shifters, ultegra deraileurs, Tektro cr720's.

I was setting up the brakes for him (had to swap out pads), and they are still not as easy to dial in as my Kore's. Anyhow, it's not my size, but with the seat post up where i'd have it, i rode it around a bit. The thing handles really nicely and seems to be plenty stiff. Their new geometry also fits me better (pretty similar to ridley now). I may have to look into an Altimara as a new cx purchase next year along with the ridley carbon's.

It did come in just over 20 lbs in 56 as equipped.


----------

